# MayTag Washer SALAD SPINNER CONVERSION



## DownToTheWire (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey everyone,

This post is most likely going to be way out of the ordinary as I have a question pertaining to a half-destroyed washing machine that I am converting into a salad greens spinner. 

I am in my first year of operating an urban farm in Colorado and I have been bestowed a 1997 MayTag Dependable Care washer that I have ripped apart as I have seen in several you tube videos (links to these videos posted below). Should give you an idea of what I am trying to accomplish..














Here is a PDF of the owners manual of the washer:
http://www.pwslaundry.com/files/docs/maytag-whirlpool/Owners-Manual-6-2307430.pdf

Here is a PDF of the service manual of the washer:
http://applianceassistant.com/ServiceManuals/16010373_maytag_dependable_care_washer_covering_1994-1997_models.pdf

In the videos, the guys are using more modern versions of washers so thats the only difference I see. I've made all of the modifications to make this one into a great spinner. I have just got to find out which wires will power the motor and pump (which work together on the same pulley). I have attached photos of where I am at in the project. Any advice on how to turn the motor on only, no other functions need to work, no water needs to come into the washer. Intuition would lead me to hook power into the black and negative to the white, however I have also learned from the videos that it could be red (or maybe I just need a new washer!). I don't need any help wiring a timer, just need to get that motor spinnin'! Any advice helps! Thank you for helping with such an odd request!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

And how much salad are we planning on eating? I didn't bother reading the 184 page service manual, assuming that it would not describe what you want to do. Most large appliances have a wiring diagram glued the the back of the chassis. What you want to do is find the wires that energize the motor and the transmission's spin phase. It may be a matter of trial-and-error by simply pulling spade connectors that obviously go the the water valves and other stuff you don't want. You will also have to bypass the lid safety switch. You may find that you will have trouble getting it to balance since machines are designed to operate with their contents suspended in water to allow them the find a natural balance. You will also need some form of drain cycle to take away the water flung off.

Frankly, I think this is more trouble than it is worth. I would be easier to simply weld a hand crank to the spinner - that way you get some exercise.

If your urban farm mega-salad plans include selling your product, keep in mind that a washing machine is not a certified food grade appliance and your health department will be unpleased.


----------



## DownToTheWire (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. I am a market garden, so I supply produce for the farmers market, as well as restaurants/caterers in the area, so LOTS of lettuce. The bike/hand crank method would be impractical with how much lettuce we produce (in addition to the other vegetables we grow and sell). The product actually doesn't come in contact with the old washer (as in the videos I posted) and I am also a chef so I am too familiar with health regulations (I'm not subject to them). Consider that I can sell produce NOT washed and covered in dirt just fine to my customers.. You'll appreciate the washing :biggrin2:
This washer appears to be more of a hassle to get it to operate than to just purchase a newer model (used $50) and make the proper adjustments. I did not locate the wiring diagram on the washer but I did find this one online:

http://fixitnow.com/images/wiringdiagrams/maywashnewdiagram.html

Any other thoughts or ideas are greatly appreciated! (even if your idea is bring it to a metal recycler!)

THANKS!!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry, I've got nothing more. There's old Canadian comedy show called Red Green where he showed his handyman skills by 're-purposing' all sorts of things into other uses to save money. It never ended well. This has similar potential but I wish you luck. 

_"If the ladies don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy"_


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Look in that service manual that you provided. They actually show a way to test motor wired directly to a cord. When you run your test and the motor runs in the spin cycle just leave it wired that way


----------



## DownToTheWire (Oct 31, 2015)

BayouRunner I think you're onto something. Page 27 in the service manual it shows the motor test instructions. So judging from the diagram, I'd split my power into the unit and connect to the yellow and black receptacle on the motor. My negative power will connect to red and what wire available? (BU? Blue? There is no blue.) Thanks again for your help guys!


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

That test cord that they are showing, the wires are colored that way. You don't have to buy the test cord but just use that as an example (make your own). Then you are going to have to get the model number off the washer, then look at the end of the service manual you have and match your model number with the correct wiring diagram. Then you will know which wire to hook up where. All the info you need is there, you just have to put it down on paper so that you understand it then wire it from there. The color code on the test cord wires are not related to the color wires of your washing machine. At least I don't think so, maybe a few will match up. If I had the model number I could figure it out. But I'm gonna let you take a shot at it first lol


----------



## Farmeralex (Feb 27, 2017)

*Same washer, same problem*

Hi Down to the Wire

I'm in the same boat as you, and I'm in Canada, trying to get the darn motor to spin. Someone gave us the exact same washer was you, and I was searching online for some answers and your post came up. 

Any luck? I think the problem is there is no capacitor. May have something to do with the open/close lid switch (the whole contraption looks has a small tube fuse and a white switch all in a circuit) 

Let me know if you get any leads, and I'll do the same

You can reach me at [email protected] to discuss further


----------

